# Psalmpopoeus Pulcher- Panama Blonde



## Skeleton-Man (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful but nasty!! girl of my dreams LOL!! I picked her up at the White plains reptile expo in NY. Please share your thoughts/experiences on this underrated species!!!


----------



## Echolalia (Dec 30, 2011)

She's beautiful! Makes me want one even more.


----------



## BrettG (Dec 30, 2011)

I just bought Kelly her 2nd,a 4.5 inch female.Awesope sp.,great attitudes,good eaters,ours are almost always visible...Just a fun all around spider to own.


----------



## ArkanoviTigrovi (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, what a great looing Tarantula. I've never even heard of them before. If you dont mind me asking, how much did you pay for her?


----------



## bchbum11 (Dec 30, 2011)

I just got 3 slings of my own after wanting them for awhile. The best looking Psalmopoeus species available in the hobby imo. I'd be interested to hear what others who own adults have to say about temperment also. I've heard everything to the most docile species in the genus to Alien style face hugger.


----------



## BrettG (Dec 30, 2011)

bchbum11 said:


> I just got 3 slings of my own after wanting them for awhile. The best looking Psalmopoeus species available in the hobby imo. I'd be interested to hear what others who own adults have to say about temperment also. I've heard everything to the most docile species in the genus to Alien style face hugger.


Ours are more "face hugger" than docile...But would still rather run that fight.


----------



## Skeleton-Man (Dec 30, 2011)

i paid 80 bucks for her. as far as temperment if shes not in her hide she throws up a threat display whenever i open her enclosure


----------



## BrettG (Dec 30, 2011)

Good price.


----------



## captmarga (Dec 30, 2011)

I lost my little beauty in the freeze last year.  She was reclusive, and would run laps in her tank.  I miss her terribly, and will have to find another someday!  Beautiful photo!

Marga


----------



## peterock44 (Dec 30, 2011)

at one point i had a big beautiful girl pulcher.  but she died from a bad molt while in my friends care.  she was very irritable and not shy about showing a threat pose at all.  any slight nudge (cage maintenance)and she would quickly turn around and bite the offending object.  i definitly agree that they are the best looking psalm out there.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 30, 2011)

beautiful girl. eventually i will get one.


----------



## tfd6506 (Dec 31, 2011)

I was at that expo! Did you get that specimen from the "8 Legs Plus" stand? I think I was looking at that very individual!


----------



## fartbreath (Jan 1, 2012)

What a beauty! I have a P. Irminia, P. Reduncus and P. Cambridgei but not this baby!


----------



## Skeleton-Man (Jan 1, 2012)

tfd6506 said:


> I was at that expo! Did you get that specimen from the "8 Legs Plus" stand? I think I was looking at that very individual!


 It was the only other booth with slings other than NETBUG so yeah i think it was. she had alot of other good stuff too so im def checking it out again this coming sunday!!


----------



## tfd6506 (Jan 1, 2012)

Skelatonman said:


> It was the only other booth with slings other than NETBUG so yeah i think it was. she had alot of other good stuff too so im def checking it out again this coming sunday!!


Very nice purchase! I wish I could go again this sunday, no ride and I'm from out of state, plus I just got 8 new tarantulas like 3 days ago from an online order so its probably good that I don't go lol. But yeah I saw your adult specimen and I could have sworn that very stand had P. pulcher slings too and I cant find them anywhere else so I will definitely have to keep tabs on this stand! And yes they are called "Eight Legs Plus," I purchased all my specimens from NETBUG on that day but definitely gonna give the other stand some love next time!


----------



## Skeleton-Man (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah i preorded a B.albiceps and a G.rosea RCF both female to pick from NETBUG at the show. MAN I CANT WAIT!!


----------



## ZergFront (Jan 6, 2012)

They have attitude. Even at a young age. You even breath in the wrong direction and get a threat pose. My P.reduncus is quite defensive as well.

 I'm addicted to Psalmopoeus. I have one P.reduncus, two P.pulcher and 21 P.irminia. I used to have a P.cambridgei I wanted to do a 50/50 with Desirae's owner but he sadly passed away from a wet molt. I will get them some day after some others.


----------

